# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  ............ Anabol ?

## Nutty Professor

Is this legit? I know a British Dispensary Anabol, but this is marked .................  :Yellow Confused:

----------


## depo250

......................makes Methanabol 10mg.
That is some fake **** on your picture.

----------


## soo2bhuge

the ones i saw looked different.

----------


## killer moody

Dude your anabol is real deal shit. I took those before and they worked great. I dont know why someone would say your shit is phony but you know what ill take them if you dont want them. Lol lata man

----------


## diezell

they look fake to me i dont no maybe its the old packaging, plus.........would not have the snake and arrow emblem on the tab

----------


## Bratty4him

I would have to say this is fake....Just because it says it's British Dragon when it is not.

----------


## ultimate muscle

never seen british dragon packaging like that, a poor attempt at counterfeiting i think , throw them & get some that are good to go bro,

----------


## MichaelCC

read this bro ..
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=222577

----------


## ultimate muscle

> read this bro ..
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=222577


hi michaelcc very interesting, i have just emailed someone from bd to see there thoughts on these, ( hope you dont mind ) 

i know when bd first started off alot of counterfeiters where making up there own packaging, tabs, vials etc using the bd name, & selling on as legit, 

i have never seen this ... packaging & one would assume that quite a few of these would have at some point flooded the market, 

maybe they did & i just missed it lol,

----------


## ultimate muscle

just had this email from ...., 

hi

this is a russian fake we never used those labels,

----------


## MichaelCC

Correct me if I say something wrong, but IMO every fake maker (UGL maker too) start to produce 100% products first to entice people, and after some time and many satisfied people he start to reduce active substance or change it for somethin cheap (metiltestosteron or propionat are most popular). Some years ago I tried this presentation and it was also tested and everything was OK, but as I wrote in the thread after some time their started to produce fakes of this one ... but in the beginning (maybe it was 1-st batch) it was very good D-bol.

----------


## ultimate muscle

> Correct me if I say something wrong, but IMO every fake maker (UGL maker too) start to produce 100% products first to entice people, and after some time and many satisfied people he start to reduce active substance or change it for somethin cheap (metiltestosteron or propionat are most popular). Some years ago I tried this presentation and it was also tested and everything was OK, but as I wrote in the thread after some time their started to produce fakes of this one ... but in the beginning (maybe it was 1-st batch) it was very good D-bol.


hi mate, maybe it was good dbol , they say ( the real british dragon ) they never produced it though, 

just what i had confirmed,

----------


## MichaelCC

agree with you bro, it WAS good D-bol (unfortunately not for a long time) and aslo it was the only thing that interested me  :Smilie:  - I've never probed its origin ...

----------


## Seajackal

Interesting infos bros! Thanks for enriching this forum up with them.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## djbarry06

> Is this legit? I know a British Dispensary Anabol, but this is marked  .


Hey man the pills look real, i took a ciycle of pink  :No No:  dbol , they look identical to those & i put on about a stone of muscle, only 1 way to find out, take them

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Poor fake, sorry for your loss bud..

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard djbarry06!  :Smilie:

----------


## garrett T

guys that dbol is fake, dont even take that shit. the print is crap. look at it. it should be a nice picture not a crappy one on the dballs man...

----------


## tobetutz

I have taken D-bol that is from British Dispensary and it looks just like the one in pics you provided, kicked started the hell out of my cycle, worked great. 

Is this the first time you get something from this source?
Do you have more gear from this same source?
It is unclear but Iam guessing that the pills came in the info for bd?

Check this out, if you go to a car dealer with the intent to buy a mustang and he shows you a picture of a mustang with the chevy emblem on it what would you do? Not buy the car and take your business elsewhere, why, because you would thinik that this guy was trying to scam you. 

There is no difference here. Be carefull and don't be consuming anything with out doing your homework beforehand.

----------


## garrett T

the stuff u got is liget man. dont worry untill like weak 2 or 3. if no reasults then u got scamed. or u could take it to a lab. but if you do take it to a lab make sure u have a freind do it. u could get turned in for roids. look at blanco. what a sorry sob.

----------


## Bigmax

> the stuff u got is liget man. dont worry untill like weak 2 or 3. if no reasults then u got scamed. or u could take it to a lab. but if you do take it to a lab make sure u have a freind do it. u could get turned in for roids. look at blanco. what a sorry sob.


dude what is wrong with you????..you just posted that is was fake.now its legit?how is it that you're coming to these conclusions???you need to check yourself.

----------


## Bigmax

> guys that dbol is fake, dont even take that shit. the print is crap. look at it. it should be a nice picture not a crappy one on the dballs man...


you do remember posting that dont you??

----------


## garrett T

the wording is messed up. when that is, its a FAKE> dont bother

----------

